# Drambuie?



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Any Drambuie fans here? I had heard a lot about sweet drinks like Port going well with spicy full-bodied cigars but have never tried that. I mentioned it to a family member who got me a bottle of Drambuie for Christmas because she thought it was much better than port. I've tried it twice now and the verdict is still out. I'm curious if anyone here likes it with a cigar?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I've never had Drambuie. What is it like? Is it chocalate flovored?

Jeff


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Drambuie not bad, its an after diner drink. A little sweet, my wife drinks it.

How much do we like it, we have a bottle that's got to be going on 7yrs.

Let me know how it goes with cigars I might resurrect it and give it a try.


----------



## DaveNJ (May 3, 2004)

D. Generate said:


> Any Drambuie fans here? I had heard a lot about sweet drinks like Port going well with spicy full-bodied cigars but have never tried that. I mentioned it to a family member who got me a bottle of Drambuie for Christmas because she thought it was much better than port. I've tried it twice now and the verdict is still out. I'm curious if anyone here likes it with a cigar?


Drambuie is OK with cigars but it it just a bit too sweet for me. The best liquor with cigars is Grand Marnier in my opinion. Seems to work well with all but the mildest of smokes.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

That's kind of been my impression after my first two tries with it. It has a good flavor, but I can't handle very much of it because it is so sweet.

It doesn't taste like chocolate. It's made from some scotch blends, honey and a bunch of herbs. I can't think of what to compare it to, but it is really sweet.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

You need to remember to hold your pinkey finger out straight as you drink.  DG you and drambuie? It's like the Fridge eating lean cuisine. Say it isn't so.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

D.G.,

Try a Rusty Nail: equal parts quality (not necessarily top shelf) scotch and Drambuie. the scotch curbs the sweetness. 

T


----------



## tobaccoleaf (Apr 12, 2004)

Bud Light....

Cuervo....

Lime....

3 Fuente Exquisitos....


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

DK, I'm a red-blooded beer drinker I swear! I was just experimenting!  

And I will give that rusty nail a try. The Drambuie has a good flavor but it overwhelms me after about two sips so cutting it with scotch might be just the thing I need. Thanks!


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

D. Generate said:


> DK, I'm a red-blooded beer drinker I swear! I was just experimenting!


Sure Sure, Hey Degenerate - It's OK to come out of the closet were all friends here.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

I love Drambuie, but I have never had it with a cigar. If I try them out together, I will let you know how it turns out.


----------

